# More sensible EU suggestions for businesses



## kasman (Sep 10, 2009)

If things like this get passed, how long will it be before the business world within the EU implode driving all business anywhere else but europe??:doublesho

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/...st-find-staff-new-jobs-say-European-MPs.html#


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

I don't think that's massively out of line.
Companies often make redundancies with a month's notice (normally the minimum amount stipulated by their contract) and while some long term employees (10+ years etc) get a healthy payout to help them last until the next job, those who have been there a couple of years get no real payout to speak of.

To avoid creating more unemployment employers are responsible for their staff and if their business practice creates a need for less staff then they should do something to keep those staff in some sort of work.


----------



## shinyporsche (Oct 30, 2012)

If I ever have to make anyone redundant I go out of my way to find them a new job. It rarely costs anything to do and means you’ve got a great ready-made contact within another company somewhere. A good member of staff is worth their weight in gold.

It means your remaining staff worry less about their job prospects which makes them happier, more loyal, more productive and that makes me more money.

How it can be enforced is a bit of a problem, but anything that makes employers think twice about who they take on, and who they lay off is only a good thing.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Some of the best firms already do a similar thing to the EU proposals, maybe not to the level but they do really help those who are to be made redundant.

I would however be very surprised if the proposals ever became law


----------

